# streets of moscow not playing



## bharatkhirbat (Jan 12, 2010)

i have installed the game successfully but whnever i try to play the game an error my pc shows.It says:
Fatal error 
driver 3d error 
error code texture
code(8876086c).
I dont know what to do is some driver missing.
i dont have any graphics card.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi there,

please refer to http://www.techsupportforum.com/558208-post1.html, specifically the 'system spec', and post back that to allow us to help you.

Thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi bharatkhirbat and welcome to TSF,

Could you please post your system specs like rossva has asked.
It already sounds like you do not meet the minimum requirements to run the game.


----------



## bjones939 (May 11, 2010)

Minimum System Requirements: Recommended System Requirements: 
CPU: Pentium 4 at 2 GHz (or comparable) CPU: Intel Core2 Duo 2.2GHz or Pentium 4 2GHz with Ageia PhysX 
RAM: 512MB RAM RAM: 1GB RAM or above 
VGA: nVidia GeForce 6600 128MB or ATi Radeon 9800 128MB 
VGA: nVidia GeForce 7800 512MB or ATi Radeon 1900XT 512MB 
DX: DirectX 9.0c DX: DirectX 9.0c 
OS: Microsoft Windows XP SP2 OS: Microsoft Windows XP SP2 
HDD: 3 GB on your hard disk HDD: 3 GB on your hard disk 
Sound: Directx compatible Sound: Sound card with multi-channel sound support 5.1 

ODD: DVD-ROM ODD: DVD-ROM 


Recommended peripheral: Keyboard & mouse


----------

